# 개가 의자 위에 있어요



## Amirali1383koohi

Hi 
Please tell me the meaning of this sentence in English (Word by word please )
개가 의자 위에 있어요
thank you in advance


----------



## pcy0308

Hello, Amirali1383koohi,
"개가" a dog
"의자" the chair
"위에" on the
"있어요" is

Put together, it just means "a dog is on the chair". Hope this helps.


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

Thank you so much 
감사합니다 😃


----------

